# Worried about timeline and getting a good surgeon



## chloe (Jul 31, 2010)

I found out I have a hurthle cell lesion and need thyroid surgery. My endo is referring me to an ENT, but I am no an HMO, so I don't know how to go about screening and interviewing surgeons when I ahve to keep getting referrlas. Can I just call them and ask. What if I can't get a referral to a good one?

I am worried about the length of time passing between getting referrals, making appointments, screening, scheduling surgeries, that if this is malignant its getting worse and worse.

Wht is a reasonable timeline to expect with an HMO to get the whole thing from screening doctors to the surgery done?

Also, how do I screen doctors with an HMO?

I really an stressing a lot about this. I want a good surgeon.

Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Call the office of approved doctors and ask to speak with a nurse or speak to the front desk people.

Key question #1 - how many thyroid removals does the Doc do weekly?

Look for a doc that does at least 3-5 weekly.

I think you may have more luck using a general surgeon who specializes in thyroids - all of that info should be available online.

:hugs:


----------

